# Help with HD replacement in DFW



## Emmett (Nov 14, 2001)

My two-year old fried the HD on my Phillips DTV Tivo by unplugging and plugging in the unit as we were unpacking from vacation last night.

Now I my unit is stuck on "Welcome. Powering-up." As I understand it, my HD now needs replacing. This is something I cannot do on my own as all I have is a work supplied laptop.

I've found help here before, so I'm hoping for such luck again. Two questions:

Is there anyone close to Plano,TX who could configure a HD for me? If so, the unit in question is a Phillips DSR708.
Are the recordings saveable from the kaput drive?

Thanks,
Emmett


----------



## thezoo (Oct 26, 2003)

Emmett said:


> My two-year old fried the HD on my Phillips DTV Tivo by unplugging and plugging in the unit as we were unpacking from vacation last night.
> 
> Now I my unit is stuck on "Welcome. Powering-up." As I understand it, my HD now needs replacing. This is something I cannot do on my own as all I have is a work supplied laptop.
> 
> ...


Im in mesquite but I don't have a Phillips DSR708. I have a Tivo SAS2. I used instantcake CD to upgrade my tivo with a 120gig seagate.. my PC wouldn't see a drive larger then 33gigs So I used my Dad's PC to format and install the tivo software on the new HD. you just need to get a torx driver from home depot to open the DVR and remove the HD. If you can't find anyone with a PC to do this for you you might try checking with a computer repair shop or somebody in town that would do the upgrade for you.

ehh as for moving the saved shows to the new HD I don't think the IC CD will do that. there is some linux software tools/commands you can use to pull the programs off the old HD if it hasn't already crashed and burned all the way. maybe someone else out there can give you the commands to use. I think you just need a linux boot disk. I never done a restore or backup before so I wouldn't be able to help you on moving the saved shows to a new HD.

go here and get a CD for your DVR model. your gona need this if you do the upgrade on a PC. or you can get a pre configed HD.

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/

--Bill


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Just because you have that message on the screen does not mean that your hard drive needs to be replaced. I had that happen to my DSR7000 and I just re-imaged it and it was fine. You can restore a previous image and that might do the trick or you can see if this post will fix things for you (but i do not make any guarantees).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=262004



Emmett said:


> My two-year old fried the HD on my Phillips DTV Tivo by unplugging and plugging in the unit as we were unpacking from vacation last night.
> 
> Now I my unit is stuck on "Welcome. Powering-up." As I understand it, my HD now needs replacing. This is something I cannot do on my own as all I have is a work supplied laptop.
> 
> ...


----------

